# Wood pellet boiler - underfloor & rads



## Goldie (18 Dec 2008)

Hi all,

Looking for some information. Will be starting build shortly, 2,500 sq ft masonry build with A2 BER spec insulation thickness.

We are looking at wood pellet boilers. 
1) Anyone with actual experience of using wood pellet with underfloor heating downstairs and rads upstairs? 
2) Any issues or problems? 
3)What would those with actual experience of wood pellet recommend - underfloor and rads or underfloor throughout?
4) Anyone using woodpellet underfloor with solar?

Also, any recommended installer in the Kerry area, what make and model of wood pellet boiler?

Apologies for all the questions. Thanks for the help.

Regards,
Goldie.


----------



## Optimistic (19 Dec 2008)

We have a Windhager woodpellet boiler and are delighted with it so far.  No problems with pellets or the storage of them. My brother also has has one and he has not issues with dampness and storage and he did not go to extreme efforts in a storage area. 

We both have ufh downstairs and he has rads upstairs (ours isn't connected yet) and there are no issues in running the system.

We also both have installed solar panels, which we probably would not install again if we were at the beginning of our build as we can't justify the expense with what they are contributing.

If I was beginning again I would install the same wpb, Windhager and I have no other interests other than a satisfied customer. I would not install solar. 

We have not at any time had a problem with the supply of pellets.

If I can help anymore, please ask.

all the best ,optimistic

Looking for some information. Will be starting build shortly, 2,500 sq ft masonry build with A2 BER spec insulation thickness.

We are looking at wood pellet boilers. 
1) Anyone with actual experience of using wood pellet with underfloor heating downstairs and rads upstairs? 
2) Any issues or problems? 
3)What would those with actual experience of wood pellet recommend - underfloor and rads or underfloor throughout?
4) Anyone using woodpellet underfloor with solar?

Also, any recommended installer in the Kerry area, what make and model of wood pellet boiler?

Apologies for all the questions. Thanks for the help.

Regards,
Goldie.[/QUOTE]


----------



## allthedoyles (19 Dec 2008)

check out the website  www.greenerfuels.ie


----------



## Goldie (19 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Optimistic, can i just clarify  - 

 - How long has your system been installed, and who installed, can you give Company name?
 - You have rads upstairs but these have not been commissioned yet? Is this correct? 
 - Your brother runs underfloor downstairs & rads upstairs, how is his system set up? Has he had to do anything differently (e.g Aluminium rads). Is there not an issue with underfloor temp running lower thans rads?
 - Also, what storage container / hopper have you gone for?

I take your point on the solar panels, what sort of temps are they contributing these days?

Sorry, just trying to understand the system.

Thanks again.


----------



## galwayreader (19 Dec 2008)

Looked into this once and availability of pellets put me off might be different now.


----------



## Optimistic (19 Dec 2008)

We have our system installed over 2 years. Colm McCarthy who owns and manages Heatright, Skibereen,  Co Cork (again no connection) sold and installed the system. They are the importers of the boiler and as I have stated in other posts he was committed to wpb long before the grants came in or were announced, thus giving us confidence in the product, plus we were happy with our own due diligence on the Windhager system. 

My only regret is not to have listened to his advice to not install solar BUT make provision for them at a later stage. BUT we checked out solar systems and went with a company who had been selling solar systems for years (not sure if I can name this co or not) and from what we heard it seemed a good idea to install solar thinking it would save money. Our system has not contributed much during the summer (no sun) and nothing at present.  I cannot give you a temp as the solar system has lost pressure (again) but it has not given any contribution in the past days. The company in question is not sending out anyone to sort this out and we have been on to him over the past two months at least in relation to the lost pressure (have been complaining re the lack of temps for 2 years) 

My brother has underfloor downstairs, and rads (ordinary) upstairs. He also has installed a rad in each downstairs which he uses at he beginning and end of winter and cold summer evenings for quick response. 

I don't know what way the system is connected, but there are no issues with ufh, rads, wpb combinations. I can check this out further if you want.

We built a storage bin in the attic of our garage and can store 4+ ton no problem in it. This suits our lay out best and is the reason we built the bin.

We have NEVER had an issue/problem with quality of pellets or supply of pellets. This is not a concern we have.

Would we install a wpb again? Yes.  Just be careful re what make of wpb you get. I would spend the extra and get a good model as I have heard there are issues with woodpecker and other cheaper models.We narrowed our choice down to Windhager and another one sold by Precision Heating in Dublin.

Would we install a solar system again? Probably not as we couldn't/can't justify the expense with the cost of heating DHW by wood pellet.

Again, if you want to ask ay questions, please feel free to ask or email and we can chat.

All the best with whatever you decide.

optimistic

Optimistic, can i just clarify  - 

 - How long has your system been installed, and who installed, can you give Company name?
 - You have rads upstairs but these have not been commissioned yet? Is this correct? 
 - Your brother runs underfloor downstairs & rads upstairs, how is his system set up? Has he had to do anything differently (e.g Aluminium rads). Is there not an issue with underfloor temp running lower thans rads?
 - Also, what storage container / hopper have you gone for?

I take your point on the solar panels, what sort of temps are they contributing these days?

Sorry, just trying to understand the system.

Thanks again.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fandango1 (10 Feb 2010)

Optimistic....

I'm researching wood pellet storage at the moment and came across your post about your store in the attic of your garage. Can you tell me how you went about building it, it could be the best solution for me.

What height is your garage?
Does your bin feed directly into your boiler or into a smaller hopper?
Any lessons learned?

Thanks


----------

